# Prairie Dog Ruling



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I haven't seen this anywhere on local news which is interesting:

http://video.foxnews.com/v/3880527661001/residents-win-legal-fight-over-prairie-dogs/#sp=show-clips

Note that this is only for a specific species of prairie dog and this is why the courts had to get involved.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Front page of today's Salt Lake Tribune;

http://www.sltrib.com/home/1792604-155/commerce-government-prairie-dog-federal-including

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Still can't shoot them


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I really didn't know prairie dogs were endangered here. I'm glad I didn't go blasting any. But if the near decimation is an accurate account, I can certainly understand. Although, if certain areas become too concentrated, I figure the could split up areas and add a five dollar stamp to tags and add a period of time to fling lead at them. At least that way they'd make a little profit and keep the ranchers happy. Maybe rotate areas to hunt kind of like swidden cultivation every year. I figure if the people that are offended by the little rodents really want them dead, nothing is going to stop them.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Come live with them for a month. Come tour the area where private AND public land has sat in ruin and wasted away because of a rodent. Come see the developments that were put on hold for the damned things which resulted in sprawl climbing into mule deer habitat. They are thousands over in the recovery goals and have more rights than you and me. Accidentally run one over in view of law enforcement.......yeah, hopefully they do more than rotate zones and instead let landowners remove them completely and then establish public land management areas where the little crap heads can reside.

I don't like them, can you tell?

The DWR will take over management, however, they've already been doing the work so it will be seamless. Concerning private property.....shoot away!

http://fox13now.com/2014/11/07/judge-rules-prairie-dog-protection-doesnt-extend-to-private-property/


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

fishreaper said:


> I really didn't know prairie dogs were endangered here.


Not all p-dogs are protected in Utah. But these are.



DWR said:


> The white-tailed prairie dogs in Coyote Basin are protected and may not be hunted at any time during the year. These animals are the primary prey of black-footed ferrets, a federally protected species in the area. Similarly, the threatened Utah prairie dog is protected by the Endangered Species Act; it cannot be hunted
> at any time.


Read more on page 31 of the proc if you are interested. It shows a map of where you can and cannot hunt and what the season dates are:
http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2014_pdfs/2014-15_upland-turkey_low.pdf


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

klbzdad said:


> Come live with them for a month. Come tour the area where private AND public land has sat in ruin and wasted away because of a rodent. Come see the developments that were put on hold for the damned things which resulted in sprawl climbing into mule deer habitat. They are thousands over in the recovery goals and have more rights than you and me. Accidentally run one over in view of law enforcement.......yeah, hopefully they do more than rotate zones and instead let landowners remove them completely and then establish public land management areas where the little crap heads can reside.
> 
> I don't like them, can you tell?
> 
> ...


If they ever give the green light to shoot them on private property, then oh, boy, do I have a place we can go have some fun, klbzdad!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Yup. Don't invite Bax CCG. I didn't want to go anyways


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Yup. Don't invite Bax CCG. I didn't want to go anyways


Okay, Bax, you twisted my arm. I don't think we are going to have to worry about it, though. I don't think the lawmakers could ever do anything as sensible as letting landowners rid their land of some nuisance animals that have been mislabeled as an "endangered species".


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

When I was a kid..........out in the valley.....

Before the "protection days"
We used to get paid by ranchers to take them out.
A bounty, so to speak.
The livestock and horses would break legs in the p dog holes.
:mrgreen: Was legal then.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Please don't shoot those poor little defensless p-dogs. .................................let me do it. LOL. Vermin extraction from a distance. 34 years and still no grass fire.


----------

